# Edwards Fire Alarm troubleshooting



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a two hour window Monday to help a coworker tshoot his FA. He’s renovating an existing building that was an Edwards fire Alarm panel. From what I gather he has a map fault error but it can’t be a bad program as it appeared spontaneously. I had him meter out the voltage on the Data loop in the field and the panel and he’s reading a fluctuating 11 to 19 VDC. Unsure of the panel model. 

If I had to guess I’d say bad device/isolation module or else damage to the loop conductors somewhere? Almost sounds like a volt drop issue but the system was existing and working until Wednesday..

Anyone have any insight? He doesn’t know FA and I wanna help him out in the time I’m there. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have had the same problem and it was a bad device. I believe the tech was able to run a program on his laptop and isolate the problem to that one device. 

Not sure how you can troubleshoot as removing a device may cause the same problem with an address missing.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

If it is a bad device make double sure the device is an exact match as the old device or you could incur a balancing error too. 

Before anything else, try a reconfigure. Go to programming, select reconfigure, put in the password, (try all 1111's or all 222's or all zeros 00000000. It will ask which loops? Hit enter and wait. Reconfigure is EST's auto program.


----------

